# I saw this and laughed.



## Deo (Mar 24, 2011)

Tell me that this is not amusing. I dare you.


----------



## Takun (Mar 24, 2011)

This isn't amusing.


----------



## Pine (Mar 24, 2011)

it's one of those things that's funny but you can't really explain why...


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

God, that doesn't even have a neck D:


----------



## Alstor (Mar 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> This isn't amusing.


 Too mainstream for you?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

I am afraid.


----------



## Deo (Mar 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I am afraid.


 Amused-afraid?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh... Why can't I stop laughing...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 24, 2011)

Best. Picture. EVER.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

Deo said:


> Tell me that this is not amusing. I dare you.


 
Gah, it's more or less disturbing.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Gah, it's more or less disturbing.


I don't see how, it's clearly supposed to be a joke...


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

Deo said:


> Amused-afraid?


 just afraid


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2011)

Must not laugh.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 24, 2011)

It is amusing...


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2011)

Really? I have to be the one that points out its phallic shape?
wouldn't be so bad if it had a neck...


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 24, 2011)

*ROTFL* That. Is. AWESOME! 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who sees how cute this is ^^;


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> Really? I have to be the one that points out its phallic shape?
> wouldn't be so bad if it had a neck...


Ooookay pic's ruined thanks


----------



## roobait (Mar 24, 2011)

the head _is_ a little big...


----------



## Branch (Mar 24, 2011)

amused. you have satisfied me, sir. neck rubs and shoulder pats all 'round.


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Ooookay pic's ruined thanks


 
np


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well people say you start to look like your dog after awhile... :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

Some days I can honestly say, this is awesome. 

I hope he is a good pet owner, and not a "pet partner"


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 25, 2011)

That is soooooooo meta.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

I will now have to top this by putting a collar on a beaver and trying to get a picture before it bites my hand/fingers/nuts/ankles off.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 25, 2011)

that is amazing


----------



## CathoCatho (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha that's awesome. Go happy chows.


----------



## evenmore (Mar 25, 2011)

this is pretty awesome...is it from Japan?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

evenmore said:


> this is pretty awesome...is it from Japan?


 
It's lacking tentacles so I would say no.


----------



## Billythe44th (Mar 25, 2011)

Performance art is awesome, _Interior Scroll_ aside. I'd call this art, all right.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I will now have to top this by putting a collar on a beaver and trying to get a picture before it bites my hand/fingers/nuts/ankles off.



Your a dangerous man my friend... a dangerous man.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 25, 2011)

Its a little cute,its a little creepy and its a little neat how close they look. XD


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 25, 2011)

The big head and little eyes makes it creepy.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 25, 2011)

All I can picture is some old lady with huge cheeks who baby talks her dog, and has taken it to a whole new level.


----------



## Tango (Mar 25, 2011)

I will admit, I laughed. 

Now, back to finishing butching that dead hooker in my bathtub.


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 25, 2011)

Damnit, WHYYY. When nothing in the laugh lose threads amused me.

But this.
DAMNIT.
Need to roll on floor laughing, brb.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

The funniest part is the eyes are exactly the same.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

That is so fucking cute


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2011)

I lol'd


----------

